# what my TM found on Craigslist



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

listed 8:30pm
emailed him at 10pm
picked up 15 cars with chassis/track/box......ALL FOR ?????? I CAN'T TELL YA, YOU'LL BE MAD.
I didn't know tjet made banked turns. now I got a mint set.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Not mad, Not envious, Looking harder than ever, YES. TM=SCORE


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

And he scores....
Great looking collection there daddy.The blue Lola looks in pretty good shape from here..
Now I'm jealous..LOL J/K.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

no cut wheel wells at all.......a few bent post, nothing bad.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Holy S**T!!! Nice score man!! i never get anything like it!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice - there's some good opportunities there.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You lucky bastage. NICE SCORE.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah , but it took the last $25 i had just to get em ...
Uhh-huh - i said $25


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Meals on wheels*

All good ....but look at what he has to eat now. Maybe we really dont wanna know how much?

How much for the pot pie Ed?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pot pie - $3
Track and cars - $25
TM scoring on CList - PRICELESS


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, Ed!:thumbsup:
Feels great, yeah?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Atta girl!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*I see a Nice 55 in there!*

She's a KEEPER! Don't let her get away! Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome find the sethsmommy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good score Ed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that a chicken or beef pot pie??? Getting hungry.. hotdogs weren't enough..:freak:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> Pot pie - $3
> Track and cars - $25
> TM scoring on CList - PRICELESS


 
LOL....way to go, hope the TM got something out of it!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice haul Ednwifey,

The 55 is a keeper! 

Bob...lucky...zilla


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah , but it took the last $25 i had just to get em ...
> Uhh-huh - i said $25


was hoping you didnt give no more then 30-35.00 for that lot.the thunder jet boxes look nice.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Lucky man! That's gonna be one big arse IOU to the TM. We'll stay tuned for the rest of the story. :devil: Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a great find by your TM! She should get a lot of credit for that!

Sounds more like it should be "SethnDaddynMamatoo"


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Excelent, and you deserve it Ed.. now give them to Seth.. lol


Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice score, Daddy-O. I gotta put up my want to buy ad again. The last time, I made 2 scores: A train collector had gotten a box with 6 mid-90s tycos (including a red nomad), 2 out of box JL T-jets and 2 MISP, all for $22. The other score was a small lot of AFX track with 4 cars, a thrashed white with orange '70 racing camaro and a near mint Caprice with the ambulance/rescue paint job and fully functional overheads chassis this was $20.

But your score is WAY better!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice one,ed!go directly to flowershop,and bypass the pot pie!looks like you have a very understanding wife.mine's still trying to wrap her head around the whole slotcar thing...she's coming around though...


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's looks like one of Joez big hauls!!! Great find :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's the find we all dream of...RM


----------

